# IIHF World Championships... (hockey)



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

so, anyone besides me following?

Russia got beat today and are out, and even more impressive Switzerland beat the Czech team.  I'm hoping for a Finland - Switzerland clash in the finals... highly unlikely the way Canada and USA have been playing, but a guy can hope.


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

hellholming said:


> so, anyone besides me following?
> 
> Russia got beat today and are out, and even more impressive Switzerland beat the Czech team.  I'm hoping for a Finland - Switzerland clash in the finals... highly unlikely the way Canada and USA have been playing, but a guy can hope.


Swiss are winning the tournament. They have been unstoppable so far this year.


----------

